# LB?



## StargazerOmega (Oct 14, 2021)

Does anyone know what the abbreviation LB is? This is the first time I've seen it.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 14, 2021)

Lunch break 
Like back
Lazy B


----------



## Rarejem (Oct 14, 2021)

Lifelong Bada**


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 14, 2021)

Ask your store. If it’s a shift tag, each store makes up their own.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 14, 2021)

Line busting is my bet.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 14, 2021)

Linebacker. You'll be exempt from social distancing in order to tackle any offensive guests.


----------



## Guest Avocado (Oct 14, 2021)

Bet it's Linebusting, aka myCheckout on the Zebras.


----------

